# Friday pictures



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Faith graduated this even as her class Valedictorian at 11:32 PM. To say it was an unforgettable day would be a classic understatement. I am very proud of her and her accomplishments. It's now Gig'em time. Happy Friday.

_Congratulations Faith!_


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Lauren, the baby I am holding, was born on Faith's Birthday in January to one of her best friends. Just for clarity


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Friday Pics should be left to pics taken on Friday. Where is a mod when you need one? J/K Mont Congradulations! I am sure you are very proud of her! May she do just as well in colleage as she did in high school! HERE HERE


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Mont you should be one proud dad! Congrats to your beautiful daughter!


Grabbed my camera and tripod when this bad boy was moving in from the north over Palacios. All flash, no thunder or rain to speak of, but one heck-ofa light show!


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Great pics Shaky!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Y'all should all be beating your chests Mont. i was LOL about the baby pic! Good luck to Faith at ATM, though I don't think she needs it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The baby belongs to the real photographer and I got to hold her while her momma took pics. We were having dinner in Olive Garden at Faith's BD party when she was born. Graduation was unforgettable thanks to the weather, but that really just made it more fun. We just did get done before midnight. Faith gave her speech, but we didn't get to hear it, so we are hoping the DVD will have it. It was a wild weather night.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

its official now. should be startin' in the next couple of weeks or so.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Great pics, Shaky. Do you have a hi-res file for that last pic you posted? I'd love to put that on a 20x24 gallery wrap. Let me know!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats and Whoop Mont !!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

USS Lexington in Corpus next to where we stayed last weekend in Corpus...
Scouting the beachfront last Monday...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My son graduating today. Time sure gos by fast!!!









Softball pic of my girl.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) For all you guys with daughters...

2.) Why I'm in outside sales, instead of inside sales

3.) Word


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*My oldest.*

Gabriel Gonzales Laporte High School.
Registered to go to Pensacola Christian College and will be walking the stage tonight love you son way to go.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

My son playing in water puddles for the first time.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Been a while*

Haven't posted Friday pics in a while due to changing jobs, so here goes:

1. Paris got "Citizen of the Year" in her 1st grade class.
2. Bottom view of floating dock I built for our pond.
3. Girls fishing on floating dock.
4. Hallee's dance recital costume.
5. Freshwater shrimp the girls caught in our pond.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

I asked the love of my life to marry me last Sunday at the Hyatt Hill Country, now the fun begins...


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Our honeymoon fishing trip with Capt. Tim Richardson and mates Erik Lorentzen and Colin Murphy. 
View attachment 621160

A mouth full of Yamaha!!
View attachment 621161

GO SPURS GO!!!!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

These didn't load on my original post^^^


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Man what a great start!!

Congrats Mont! You are blessed!

Great pics everybody! Soap you are killin me with those memes, having a daughter I love the first one. Having a daughter, I applied the first one to the third one. Lol

My three.

They say I have a crooked grin too.

Fishy kiss!

Happy boy

Funyuns and red koolaid.

A few from a property I was recently on.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Found out i'm going to have a girl. My inlaws got us this onesie.









My wife and I holding our goddaughter. Shes a week old in the pic and 4 weeks yesterday.









Wedding we were at last weekend. My wife is the horse. She doesn't just bring that along to weddings haha they had a photo booth setup with all kinds of props.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Girls*

1. Easter pic
2. Silly pic
3. Flower girls


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

1. Tuesday evening surf
2. Wednesday jetties / offshore


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

Wedding we were at last weekend. My wife is the horse. She doesn't just bring that along to weddings haha they had a photo booth setup with all kinds of props.








I thought that was Sarah Jessica Parker !


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Dad sent me this picture yesterday


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Surf trout








Little one and momma







Not costas yet...but she cant tell the difference








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Congrats to all the graduates and families!!!

Time to add a little cowboy flare to this weeks addition of Friday Picts I did not take this picture however I am in the picture. We were coming back to the pens from watering the dogs and horses after everything was worked One of the guys on the catwalk shot this I have a 16" X 20" of this getting framed for the house. Funny thing was we didn't even know we were being photographed.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Making babies.......


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

5th annual block party at Poonapulco.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

**** chaser... can we be friends?! hahaha.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That Robbie Guy said:


> **** chaser... can we be friends?! hahaha.


Dude... we served 120 hot dogs, 8lbs suasage, 20 lbs bag of popcorn, 1000 nachos, shrimp, 1000 sno cones, other stuff i cant remember... i was wore out


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

They sure grow up fast...
Calf stuck in pin. Girls taking it to find it's momma.. 
GREAT group of young adults!
Ten years of dance.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Finally closed on our piece of paradise.
kids playing in the tank
sunset fishing
sun setting over the tank


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

One more of the youngest


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

She loves the 4wheeler rides
Brother in law's bridal shower at the Miller Lite Stein room


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

*A Long Way From Home*

Stuck in Surat, India for 6 more days. Monsoon season started 5 hours ago. Looked for fisherman, but only found their boats. Can't make out if there's any Majeks or Haynies or Blue Waves or whatevers? They all kinda look the same. Wonder if they use live bait or plastics?


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Happy Friday!!!! 

Getting back in the swing of things...

1. Drake in our bed last night after dinner. No parents allowed watching Bubble Guppies.
2. A little surf trip on Monday morning.
3. Lillies in the back yard garden...third year in a row, this year by far the best one yet.
4. Drake filling out our June schedule-get in where you fit in.
5. Twins room...almost done.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

My boy in his fishing shirt,shorts, and sperrys.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

The boat ride puts him right to sleep


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

turnemNburnem,

Where did you get the cool fishing shirt? I've got a one year old that needs one.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

mlp1024 said:


> turnemNburnem,
> 
> Where did you get the cool fishing shirt? I've got a one year old that needs one.


Bullredclothing.com

I think one of our 2coolers wife makes them but I'm not positive on that. They are awesome. It is actually a onesie. Pretty cool deal.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Fish


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Best friend caught a tilapia on a spinnerbait while bass fishing.
pro fishing league.
Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Great trip to Canada*

Took the family to Canada for vacation.
Went to Jasper, Lake Louise, and Banff.

Saw a lot of big horn sheep. Came up on two different bands along the road. Got to see a couple of grizzlies up close. We also saw a ton of deer and elk. only one moose and two black bears.

Great views!!!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Super proud of my little brother. Graduated last night from Hamshire Fannett.










Both little brothers, Older Sister and little cousin










3 man limit plus 1 red Monday night










New toy


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Great pics Josh5. I'd be to chicken to get that close to those bears. I've watched "when animals attack" on television.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Mont said:


> The baby belongs to the real photographer and I got to hold her while her momma took pics. We were having dinner in Olive Garden at Faith's BD party when she was born. Graduation was unforgettable thanks to the weather, but that really just made it more fun. We just did get done before midnight. Faith gave her speech, but we didn't get to hear it, so we are hoping the DVD will have it. It was a wild weather night.


Welcome to the Aggie family. We tailgate most home games. Let us know if you & yours want to join us.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Welcome to the Aggie family. We tailgate most home games. Let us know if you & yours want to join us.


We are really looking forward to being a part of the tradition at A&M. Faith is the first person on either side of our family *ever* to attend college. With a lot of hard work, a few hundred thousand bucks and about 8 years, we are hoping to attend another graduation where she becomes Dr. Weeks. She's wanted to be a vet since she was in Kindergarten. She and Stacy are doing fish camp on the 18th and 19th this month.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Dove Nest Casualty*

Poor little guy couldn't hold on in last night's wind


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics everyone. I have one more yr for my Daughter to Graduate. Congrats to all . Now lets eat.. 

Venison Casserole

Stewed BBQ Cheekeen n Zucchini

Balsamic RedFeech n Balsamic Salad

Polska Time 

Gone Hawaiian Macadamia Crusted Mahi Mahi - Pineapple Salsa with Coconut Rice

Cardiac Spagetts - Compiled Lobstah, Shrimp, Mussels topped with fresh Marinara Sauce

My Daughter showing hew new B Day Giraffes.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yea, thats the stuff that was pounding me in Santa Fe. Fantastic Pics of the storm. Really like the last one..



Shaky said:


> Mont you should be one proud dad! Congrats to your beautiful daughter!
> 
> Grabbed my camera and tripod when this bad boy was moving in from the north over Palacios. All flash, no thunder or rain to speak of, but one heck-ofa light show!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Lesto said:


> They sure grow up fast...
> Calf stuck in pin. Girls taking it to find it's momma..
> GREAT group of young adults!
> Ten years of dance.


Way to REPRESENT fellow TBH'er.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*More lightning pics*

I ran to the bay after that thunderhead moved over and grabbed some more pics from the backside.


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome pics Shaky! They look great.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

This little chickadee lost his mom and couldn't fly very well. He (she) hopped right up on my arm and sat there until we heard his mom and I sat him up in the trees.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Mont - Congrats on your daughter graduating top of her class. She couldn't have picked a better place to further her education. You and your wife are really going to enjoy it the next few years. Congrats again.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Nice pics everyone. I have one more yr for my Daughter to Graduate. Congrats to all . Now lets eat..
> 
> Venison Casserole
> 
> ...


dave, i come to you this week with a full stomach....i fear not!hwell:


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Mont said:


> We are really looking forward to being a part of the tradition at A&M. Faith is the first person on either side of our family *ever* to attend college. With a lot of hard work, a few hundred thousand bucks and about 8 years, we are hoping to attend another graduation where she becomes Dr. Weeks. She's wanted to be a vet since she was in Kindergarten. She and Stacy are doing fish camp on the 18th and 19th this month.


I didn't go and kick myself most everyday that I think of it. As an adult I look back and wish I would have gone the same route that she is now. Congrats and I hope that my 4 make the same decisions and have the drive that she does to follow in their childhood dreams!

A big group of us have just acquired out RV pass for home games as well, Once I get the details ya'll are welcome with us anytime as well.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Simba cat was hungry, this was all that is left


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmmm


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

After lunch today I witnessed a truck running off of the highway and hitting a culvert at +/- 70mph. It was crazy. I was in the gun store looking out the window at the highway when it happened. He was fine but said he would be fired.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

*My Son Graduating*

It was my joy today to watch my son get his Cy-Ranch High School diploma!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Flying on the Lone Star Flight Museum's B-17.....what a surreal experience !!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

jasonr said:


> After lunch today I witnessed a truck running off of the highway and hitting a culvert at +/- 70mph. It was crazy. I was in the gun store looking out the window at the highway when it happened. He was fine but said he would be fired.


Wow, that is crazy. And yes, unless he had equipment failure, that will be hard to splain.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Mont said:


> Faith graduated this even as her class Valedictorian at 11:32 PM. To say it was an unforgettable day would be a classic understatement. I am very proud of her and her accomplishments. It's now Gig'em time. Happy Friday.
> 
> _Congratulations Faith!_


Hell yeah!!! Congrats and welcome to the family Faith!!! Gig'em!!

Trip c/o '98


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

You Can't Sleep and drive and expect to keep your job.



jasonr said:


> After lunch today I witnessed a truck running off of the highway and hitting a culvert at +/- 70mph. It was crazy. I was in the gun store looking out the window at the highway when it happened. He was fine but said he would be fired.
> View attachment 621361
> View attachment 621362
> View attachment 621363


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mlinger said:


> You Can't Sleep and drive and expect to keep your job.


True but you can veer off of the road to miss a car full of children.........


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Sold!!


----------



## ComancheRemmers (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Bocephus, i went on the same ride a few years back in victoria, simply breath taking.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Whoop!!!*



Mont said:


> We are really looking forward to being a part of the tradition at A&M. Faith is the first person on either side of our family *ever* to attend college. With a lot of hard work, a few hundred thousand bucks and about 8 years, we are hoping to attend another graduation where she becomes Dr. Weeks. She's wanted to be a vet since she was in Kindergarten. She and Stacy are doing fish camp on the 18th and 19th this month.


Congratulations!!!! 
Welcome!!!




:texasflag


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

*Happy to see her again*

Picture of Stross, the 2nd guide dog puppy we raised. Had her for the first year of her life. She has been back at the Guide Dog School since March. We miss her, but hear her training is going well. Hope to meet her person soon.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Mont said:


> Lauren, the baby I am holding, was born on Faith's Birthday in January to one of her best friends. Just for clarity


 Congrats Mont better get your guns out boys will be chasing her


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rain in Portland today.


























http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

]Picture of Stross, the 2nd guide dog puppy we raised. Had her for the first year of her life. She has been back at the Guide Dog School since March. We miss her, but hear her training is going well. Hope to meet her person soon.[/QUOTE]

Why does she have so many "shaves" on her?She is beautiful and I really admire what you do!


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Why does she have so many "shaves" on her?She is beautiful and I really admire what you do![/QUOTE]

Noticed the "shaves" also. When she first went back, she was being evaluated as one of their breeders. However, one of her siblings had severe hip problems which dropped her out of that program. Shaves may be from the spay operation, but we thought it happened a month or so ago. Once they go back to the school we are treated kind of like mushrooms, so we are not sure.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Enchanted Rock Red Ale
Fredericksburg Brewing Co


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chocolate-covered bacon


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Squeezed in a quick POC boat run for the family before work tonight.

Wife and daughter enjoying the sun








Lil one had me chasing minnows with her for better part of an hour








Next thing ya know the minnow chaser is wore out and taking a nap.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

unwound said:


> Wedding we were at last weekend. My wife is the horse. She doesn't just bring that along to weddings haha they had a photo booth setup with all kinds of props.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally laughed out loud. That's some funny stuff.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

today's tomatoes and yesterday's peppers.









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*Friday Pics*

Stopped by the West End bar in Sea Isle last weekend while we were fueling up the boat and ran into Buck Wells(Tim Wells brother) from the Relentless Pursuit tv show on the Outdoor Channel......nice guy


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Pimpin ain't easy


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> View attachment 621179
> 
> 
> My Dad sent me this picture yesterday


I doubt if many recall the yo-yo contests that were held at neighborhood stores in the 40's and 50's. Not convenience stores, but small markets; families in the neighborhood would have rat-trap holders that contained the receipts for purchases.

The two biggest yo-yo manufactures were Duncan and Cheerio. The Duncans were slimmer, but the Cheerio's greater weight was an advantage in some tricks. I have several yo-yo's that I get out every so often.

My brother and I still laugh about my mother shouting at us, "Don't yo-yo in the house!"

Nothing much for a kid to do in Galveston back then: ride bikes, yo-yo, fly kites, and crab and fish with cane poles.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

*Yep!*

Duncan at Handy Andy on Ayres Street in Corpus Christi. Did not win anything but wish I still had the Yo-yo the guy gave me.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, Mont !


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

*River Monsters*

Went after the wild and elusive river monsters on Monday. Only managed a medium one. 48lbs, caught on whole dead mullet and released alive.


----------

